# Shake-Down Trip



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, long time since I was last here. Lots going on, been crazy busy, new job, etc. Anyway, we left on a trip to Arkansas last May, hoping to beat the bad humidity. Well, we may have beat it for the locals, but bad for us.

The whole trip turned out to be a shakedown trip for us. I'd done lots of fixes, mods, repairs on our '05 23RS (we purchased used a bit over a year ago). Things that happened along the way:

 1 - do not drive into parking lots that are "wonky". Ok - I'd forgotten - but it wound up screwing up one of the equalizer hitch "L" brackets, and we had to get them replaced.
2 - When we arrived, found a leak that I thought was the toilet. Turned out, it was the trap under the bathroom sink. Had to go to Lowes to get a new one. I got a "rubberized" flexible one. I didn't take off and drain the traps before winter last year. Fine, hairline crack right along a mold seam. I will also look at replacing the kitchen sink trap with same type.
3 - Despite fixing the roof and hold-down lag screws for the awning (where I suspected leaks coming from), we still had a slight problem with leaking (it POURED 2 nights we were there). I've watched it during summer, and every time it rained - slight dampness. Thinking about it - I realized I didn't seal up the lag screws that on the BOTTOM support for the awning. I've done that - and that seems to have done the trick.
4 - We'd never really had the black tank flushed right when we got it - and we really haven't used it much. However, over a couple of short trips this summer, I made a point to try to fill it up, let it set for a while, then drain it. Now my "idiot light" reading on how full the tank is works. Would always read between 1/2 to 3/4 full. Now it works. Just had "stuff" caught up in the sensors, I guess.
5 - Went to Walmart to get several of those 3M Command hangers - for towels in the kitchen and bathroom, and a paper towel holder, which I mounted vertically by the sink.
6 - I still have several windows to deal with and re-seal. I've found that the glass seal (not the putty behind the window facia), is old and stiff - and may be causing some leaks. I'm not sure how easy it will be to remove the glass, and replace with new seal material (if I can find it).
7 - I will have to replace the awning. I've found a line of small holes along the top of the awning when it's rolled up. So, I'll probably be seeking a replacement next year.
8 - Oh, as mentioned in another post - I replaced the brakes and the drums, etc. The trailer can stop me without using the truck brakes. REALLY grabs! That's nice.
9 - And, unfortunately - gas mileage sucks - literally.







And not convinced my truck will haul this trailer up to where we like to go in Colorado.

Well, that's about it for now...


----------

